# Damn you, autocorrect



## Irini (Dec 14, 2010)

(Ελπίζω να είναι το σωστό φόρουμ για αυτό το θέμα).

Υποθέτω πως οι περισσότεροι, αν όχι όλοι, έχουμε γράψει κείμενο ξεχνώντας να απενεργοποιήσουμε την αυτόματη διόρθωση (πείτε μου ότι δεν το φαντάζομαι και πως δεν είμαι η μόνη!).

Δυστυχώς στο i-phone, απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, ο αυτόματος διορθωτής παραείναι αυτόματος. Ευτυχώς για όσους δεν έχουν i-phone είναι αυτόματος διορθωτής με φαντασία. Για του λόγου το αλήθές

http://damnyouautocorrect.com/


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 14, 2010)

Ωραίο, Ειρήνη!
Να ένα απ' τα καλύτερά τους, απ' ό,τι λένε οι ίδιοι:


----------



## Themis (Dec 14, 2010)

Irini said:


> Υποθέτω πως οι περισσότεροι, αν όχι όλοι, έχουμε γράψει κείμενο ξεχνώντας να απενεργοποιήσουμε την αυτόματη διόρθωση (πείτε μου ότι δεν το φαντάζομαι και πως δεν είμαι η μόνη!).


Ειρήνη, αν σου τυχαίνει να γράψεις κείμενο με _ενεργοποιημένη_  την αυτόματη διόρθωση, θα σου συνιστούσα να συμβουλευτείς τον ψυχολόγο σου, πριν να είναι πολύ αργά.


----------



## Irini (Dec 15, 2010)

Ψυχολόγο δεν έχω, δυσλεξικό σύζυγο έχω που ενίοτε βαριέται να αλλάξει προφίλ στον κομπιούτερ. Τώρα θα μου πεις, κι εσύ γιατί δεν ελέγχεις κάθε φορά; Χμμμ, ίσως πρέπει να βρω ψυχολόγο.


----------



## nickel (Dec 17, 2012)

Έχω πει κι αλλού για τον ορθογραφικό διορθωτή μου στο Word που κάνει του κεφαλιού του, διορθώνει χωρίς να μου το λέει και χωρίς να αφήνει κανένα σημαδάκι στο δρόμο του. Τις περισσότερες φορές καλά κάνει. Μου γλιτώνει χιλιάδες διορθώσεις για όλες εκείνες τις περιπτώσεις που έχω γράψει «γράψιε» αντί για «γράψει» και που γενικώς το δάχτυλο που έχει αναλάβει το ένα μισό του πληκτρολογίου γίνεται ανεπίτρεπτα πιο γρήγορο από το δάχτυλο που έχει αναλάβει το άλλο μισό*. Αν μάλιστα μου διόρθωνε και όλα τα «κλανει» και τα έκανε «κάνει», θα του έλεγα πολλά μπράβο. Αλλά όλο και κάνει κάποια εντελώς ανεπίτρεπτη και ιδιαζόντως ευφάνταστη διόρθωση. Ευτυχώς ξανακοιτάζω τι έγραψα και συνήθως βλέπω τις πατάτες του, Όπως τώρα που το Νταβός μού το έκανε Νταβάς.


* Σας παρακαλώ, μη μου ξαναγράψετε για τα πλεονεκτήματα του τυφλού συστήματος. There's no way this old dog is going to learn the tricks he didn't want to learn when he was a young dog!


----------



## SBE (Dec 17, 2012)

To oποίο με πληροφορεί το γκουγκλ είναι τοπωνύμιο της Ινδονησίας. 
Οπότε αν έγραφες ταξιδιωτικές οδηγίες θα ήταν πρόβλημα


----------



## nickel (Dec 17, 2012)

Πρέπει πάντως να είσαι πολύ μπασκλάς διορθωτής άμα ξέρεις τους νταβάδες και δεν ξέρεις το Νταβός. :laugh:


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 17, 2012)

Δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να λυθεί αυτό χωρίς ΑΙ. Μέχρι τότε, ξαναδιαβάζουμε τι γράψαμε.


----------



## nickel (Dec 21, 2012)

Παραείναι φτιαχτά, τελικά. Τουλάχιστον εμείς ξέρουμε από γουρουνίσιες γνήσιες γκάφες του διορθωτή μας.


----------



## Zbeebz (Dec 21, 2012)

Πώς να αντισταθείς σε τέτοια σπεσιαλιτέ κοτόπουλου...

http://www.drheckle.net/2012/07/chicken-vaginas-sound-good-for-dinner.html


----------



## nickel (Aug 19, 2013)

Ωραία αυτόματη διόρθωση που μου έκανε ο παλιός διορθωτής του Word (της Neurolingo).

Λας Βέγκας > Βογκάς
Ισχύει για τους περισσότερους...

Ύστερα, μου έκανε τον Χούβερ Σουβέρ...


----------



## Palavra (Mar 13, 2014)

Μεταφράζω δύο παρόμοια κείμενα. Τα βάζω στη μνήμη, το ένα οκ, μια χαρά, βάζω και το δεύτερο, πάω να κάνω διορθώσεις και διαβάζω «νομίμου εκπροσώπου της ελληνικής *φτυαριάς* με την επωνυμία...» Δηλαδή πόσο λάθος την είχα γράψει την εταιρεία, ρε Word, και μου την έκανες «φτυαριά»;


----------



## daeman (Oct 11, 2014)

*Naomi Campbell congratulates 'malaria' on winning 2014 Nobel Peace Prize twice on social media*, The Telegraph, 11-10-2014

Damn you, #dumbphone, i-phuckedup, twice. 

And yes, it is noble (mostly), but the prize is called Nobel.

#Telegraph: Seen anyone win the Nobel peace prize twice in the same year? I'd put "twice" at the end, after a comma.


----------



## daeman (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Costas (May 17, 2016)

Έγραφα σε μια φίλη μια λίστα με αγαπημένα ελληνικά μυθιστορήματα, και μου έκανε την Ερόικα Τρόικα :laugh:


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Sep 4, 2017)

Βρήκα σε άρθρο για τους πρόσφυγες αναφορά στη «Γενική Αστυνομική Διεύθυνση βοείου Αιγαίου». Πείτε μου τώρα εσείς αν αυτό δεν είναι προϊόν διορθωτή...

Ή αν κάποιος ανυπομονεί να πάει ταξίδι στα Μοσχονήσια.


----------



## Wordmaniac (Sep 7, 2017)

Την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα είδα αυτό. Γελούσα για ένα 5λεπτο.


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 27, 2017)

Μόλις μου εμφανίστηκε στο ΦΒ: 

:-D :-D :-D


----------



## Themis (Nov 28, 2017)

Η πίστη στο autocorrect είναι τόσο τυφλή που καταντάει συγκινητική. Εκεί που θες να τον σκοτώσεις σου έρχεται και η διάθεση να του κάνεις πατ-πατ.


----------



## daeman (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## cougr (Mar 21, 2022)

Προ ολίγου κόντεψα να στείλω ένα επίσημο ιμέιλ σε διευθυντή εταιρείας, στο οποίο ο ορθογραφικός διορθωτής το "Dear Mr. Malthouse" το έκανε "Dear Mr. Madhouse". Ευτυχώς που το πρόλαβα!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 21, 2022)

cougr said:


> "Dear Mr. Malthouse"


Μα, εδώ που τα λέμε, όνομα είναι αυτό;


----------



## cougr (Mar 21, 2022)

Έλα μου ντε.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Mar 21, 2022)

AoratiMelani said:


> Μα, εδώ που τα λέμε, όνομα είναι αυτό;


Ευγενέστατο!









Malt house - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## daeman (Nov 11, 2022)

ξ-ο-π


----------

